# DYNO DAY!



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ok, so I got the SPEC V dynoed finally.

Upon guetting there, my SES light was on like always because of the gutted cat. HOWEVER, we decided to hook it up and doubble check to make sure nothing else was reading. well, shit "random cylinder missfire"

We tuned out the S-AFR some, it needed to be re-calibrated so I went ahead and retuned (reason for dynoing)

so we said to hell with it we're running it anyways. So the #'s might be a bit higher though. We couldn't hear the misfire because of how loud it was (and wearing ear protection) however the tech in the back of the garage said he could hear it.

also remember this run was on Big 19" wheels. #'s might be a bit higher on a nice set of lightweight 16".

Bummer. I'm gonna change the spark plugs out so hopefully that'll help, they're having a $30 dyno day in Sept, I plan on taking it back up there.


*ENJOY!*































HP and TQ:









HP and AFR









misfire and big wheels=less then what I was hoping for (not by far though).


EDIT: Dynoed in 4th gear.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice. what do they come with TO THE WHEELS stock?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

4th gear? 3rd gear is the standard..

Good job...! looks good..


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Most cars though 4th gear is closest to a 1:1 ratio which would cause it to be the most accurate.

That's what most of the dyne manufacturers tell you anyway.(Buddy just had a Mustang installed) 

It varies by what tuner you take your car too, I see some that do it in 3rd and don't care, and a lot that do it in 4th.

Either way....personal preference.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> nice. what do they come with TO THE WHEELS stock?



well they're 175 to the crank, and I believe most say that they hit 145-155 to the wheels stock. IIRC the 02-03s are more like 145-150 and the 04+ are a bit higher.




myoung said:


> 4th gear? 3rd gear is the standard..


damn, he asked if I knew what 1:1 was, I told him I believe 4th, but it may be 3rd.

Thats the whole reason I posted saying I was in 4th, hoping that someone would say that was correct or incorrect.


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Not bad numbers even with the 19's and a missfire. What performance mods do you have?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nismotuner said:


> Not bad numbers even with the 19's and a missfire. What performance mods do you have?



-AEBS header 
-HKS Universal racing Muffler w/ 2.5” SS catback 
-HKS Circle Earth ground system 
-HKS Super AFR (fuel management) <---was getting tuned
-Hondata Intake Gasket 
-SWA underdrive pulley 
-JWT cams 
-JWT valve springs 
-JWT balance Shaft removal 
-NGK Iridium plugs 
-AEM cold air intake 
-TWM Performance short shift linkage 
-NX single fogger wet system <----NO spraying for the dyno
-Optima red top battery 
-Nismo oil filler cap 
-Nismo radiator cap


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> -AEBS header
> -HKS Universal racing Muffler w/ 2.5” SS catback
> -HKS Circle Earth ground system
> -HKS Super AFR (fuel management) <---was getting tuned
> ...


Oil and radiator caps are not performance modifications... silly you. :hal:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> Oil and radiator caps are not performance modifications... silly you. :hal:


Copied and pasted from my mod list. However the radiator cap is a performace mod. rated at 1.3 instead of the .9

now whos silly?


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> Copied and pasted from my mod list. However the radiator cap is a performace mod. rated at 1.3 instead of the .9
> 
> now whos silly?


I was just giving you crap. Don't worry about it.

That's cool about the radiator cap. I would imagine it helps you keep the motor a bit cooler because of the pressure. Right? Why am I asking this? I know the answer... :jump:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> I was just giving you crap. Don't worry about it.
> 
> That's cool about the radiator cap. I would imagine it helps you keep the motor a bit cooler because of the pressure. Right? Why am I asking this? I know the answer... :jump:


BOO YA. self pwnage


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> BOO YA. self pwnage


Yeah, seriously. Don't see that to often do ya?

Anyway... I like your car.... I want to touch it.... I'd like a ride. haha. :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Misfires suck, but I still love your car. BTW what flex radiator hose did you end up going with?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Misfires suck, but I still love your car. BTW what flex radiator hose did you end up going with?


I've got the Greddy SS ones on order.

I still havn't gotten around to ordering my Koyo yet, but I'll get it done next week.

Also I've gotta call up mossy and order me a new set of plugs, hopefully thats all the misfire is from.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

nice numbers! did you get to dyno before the getting the super AFR? 
When I dyno'ed they did it in third and I asked why they didn't do it in direct drive (1:1) and they said if the car is under 200hp then they like to do it in third supposidly the numbers are closer. Personally I think 4th gear is ideal


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

N/A you do the dyno pull in 3rd, turbo 4th. When I dynoed mine I did 4th twice and once in 3rd


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> nice numbers! did you get to dyno before the getting the super AFR?
> When I dyno'ed they did it in third and I asked why they didn't do it in direct drive (1:1) and they said if the car is under 200hp then they like to do it in third supposidly the numbers are closer. Personally I think 4th gear is ideal


AFR was on the car when I got it. The calibration got screwed up so I had to have it recalibrated and tuned.
N/A you do the dyno pull in 3rd, turbo 4th 

They're having a $30 dyno day on the 10th, I plan on going up that day, I'll pull in 3rd if I do.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> N/A you do the dyno pull in 3rd, turbo 4th. When I dynoed mine I did 4th twice and once in 3rd


Why? So you can make the NA pull a higher reading?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The misfire and wheels must be pushing you back a bit. You should be dynoing a bit higher if this is a dynojet. What do you plan to do with spark plugs if you are already running Irridium IX?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Zac said:


> The misfire and wheels must be pushing you back a bit. You should be dynoing a bit higher if this is a dynojet. What do you plan to do with spark plugs if you are already running Irridium IX?


honestlly I'm just gonna try regular NGK copper plugs.

181 is very respectable for a non turbo b15, most say they only get to low-mid 170's on their dyno.

change the plugs, and once I get me a light set of rims and tires hopefully I can get a bit higher though. I'd like to be just shy of 190 (dreaming  )

and maybe get to 200whp all motor withough having to do alot of headwork.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> honestlly I'm just gonna try regular NGK copper plugs.
> 
> 181 is very respectable for a non turbo b15, most say they only get to low-mid 170's on their dyno.
> 
> ...


181 is very high for a NA Spec V...but mind you that you have EVERY bolt on including the AEBS header. I want to see your numbers with 15/16s. With headwork and maybe a valvetrain, you will see 200. If not, you can get hardfaced camshafts that are more aggressive than the JWTs by a company such as Crower.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Zac said:


> more aggressive than the JWTs by a company such as Crower.


I don't think those are out yet, but I'm anticipating them also
Other: 
With ferra walve job and the right head work I know you'll be up and probably over 200


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> I don't think those are out yet, but I'm anticipating them also
> Other:
> With ferra walve job and the right head work I know you'll be up and probably over 200


They arent in production as I am the one coordinating the deal with Crower although I need to contact Brian soon. For any QR owners, show support!


----------

